# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Parents called 911 to help suicidal daughter  and police ended up putting a bullet

## michaelr

Parents called 911 to help suicidal daughter — and ‘police ended up putting a bullet in her’


Now I'm sure the copsuckers are going to remind us that a suicidal woman with a pocket knife is a huge threat. Balls! 

People, first of all, don't allow SSRI's, they promote suicide, and the doctors, manufacturers, everyone knows it! Secondly, if your loved one is suicidal, call anyone but the police. They kill them more times than we can imagine.

----------

Invayne (04-07-2016),St James (04-07-2016)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

Yes, even in my little town of 8000 this happens at least 10 times a week.  The police are called in to help and then assassinate the victim.  Cuts down on court time.

----------

Pepper Belly (04-07-2016)

----------


## TBO

Emotions are no substitute for knowledge, experience, and critical thinking. 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------


## sandhurstdelta

A knife is a deadly weapon.  Within about 15 feet it can defeat a gun.

If someone drew a knife on me then I would immediately draw my knife too and we would now be in a knife duel.

You can draw a knife from concealment faster than you can draw a gun from concealment.

In a knife duel you need to be able to fight with either hand, since it is likely that before long your knife hand will get badly cut.

Once you have your knife out and able to use it to fend off the other person who has a knife out, you can then change hands with your knife, and manage to draw your pistol and start putting bullets into their hand and arm and shoulder that is holding the knife.  The odds are you will end up shooting them in the side of their chest that is holding the knife, and while God gave them 2 lungs with 5 lobes, unless you shot them in the heart, neck, or face they would probably survive the gunshot.  And the knife fight will be over.

80% of all handgun gunshots are survived.

----------


## michaelr

Mouthpiece of the government and administration!

----------


## Corruptbuddha

> Yes, even in my little town of 8000 this happens at least 10 times a week.  The police are called in to help and then assassinate the victim.  Cuts down on court time.



10 people are killed by cops in your town every week?

----------

TBO (04-07-2016)

----------


## TBO

> A knife is a deadly weapon.  Within about 15 feet it can defeat a gun.
> 
> If someone drew a knife on me then I would immediately draw my knife too and we would now be in a knife duel.
> 
> You can draw a knife from concealment faster than you can draw a gun from concealment.


The "21 foot rule" has been getting looked at more lately by trained and experienced experts:

Revisiting the "21-Foot Rule" - Article - POLICE Magazine 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------

DonGlock26 (04-07-2016)

----------


## michaelr

> Emotions are no substitute for knowledge, experience, and critical thinking. 
> 
> Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk


You should take your advice to heart. Of course, I recommend a bit of intelligence too, but I know when I'm pushing a rope up a hill, so you can forgo that. 

Support your cowardly cops at all costs!

----------


## TBO

> You should take your advice to heart. Of course, * I recommend a bit of intelligence too* , but I know when I'm pushing a rope up a hill, so you can forgo that. 
> 
> Support your cowardly cops at all costs!


Read my post again.

If you don't understand I can explain what critical thinking is. 

Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk

----------

DonGlock26 (04-07-2016)

----------


## michaelr

> Read my post again.
> 
> If you don't understand I can explain what critical thinking is. 
> 
> Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk


I understand well. Gee, you can say words. They're hollow, considering the source, but I'll be damned if you can't utter them. 

We're done, unless you still have your need for the last word.

----------


## DonGlock26

> We.shouldn't have to try to avoid the attention of cops. That law abiding citizens have to do what you said illustrates how corrupt law enforcement has become, and the centrality of militarized police organizations.
> 
> You may have been taught that cops are your "friends". They are no longer, and if cops reading this want to know whom to attribute blame for this nationwide attitude, I sugggest that they look in a mirror.


It's not corrupt to stop an attack with a knife. If the crazy relatives weren't afraid, they wouldn't call 911.

----------

TBO (04-07-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> Parents called 911 to help suicidal daughter  and police ended up putting a bullet in her
> 
> 
> Now I'm sure the copsuckers are going to remind us that a suicidal woman with a pocket knife is a huge threat. Balls! 
> 
> People, first of all, don't allow SSRI's, they promote suicide, and the doctors, manufacturers, everyone knows it! Secondly, if your loved one is suicidal, call anyone but the police. They kill them more times than we can imagine.


This is NOT the first time this has happened. When the fuck are people going to realize that cops are the LAST to call????

----------

michaelr (04-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Your "training" is from videos? LOL!!!!


You've never seen a training video? You don't think there is anything to be learned from watching video of actual attacks?

----------


## Invayne

> Yes, even in my little town of 8000 this happens at least 10 times a week.  The police are called in to help and then assassinate the victim.  Cuts down on court time.


OOPS! I see your flounce thread was for sympathy only..... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## DonGlock26

> This is NOT the first time this has happened. When the fuck are people going to realize that cops are the LAST to call????


LOL!!  Crazy relatives never kill their family members. Best to not call the police.

----------


## michaelr

> This is NOT the first time this has happened. When the fuck are people going to realize that cops are the LAST to call????


People don't hear about these stories, and they're doing what we're basically taught to do, call the ''authorities''. I imagine this family feels guilt and shame for doing what they thought was right and safe. Believe me, they and theirs wont be making that mistake twice.

----------

Invayne (04-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

*People don't hear about these stories*





Good thing she never called 911.








> Published on Jan 1, 2015
> Eric Perez, a mentally ill man suffering from bi-polar disorder killed his grandmother, broke his mother's arm then barricaded himself inside his Bronx home with the dead grandmother. Police arrested Perez.


Well, at least the police didn't interrupt the family murder.






The family that beats each other to death with baseball bats stays together......until the funerals
any way.






Hmmmm..........







Better the police weren't called. The man had a sword and his mom's head.

----------


## Invayne

> I was going to post this to @michaelr but may as well do it here. There's no excuse for what they did to this girl, they were warned she had a knife and should have been prepared with another 'form' of stopping her than a killing shot. Aren't police taught any self defense anymore?


The girl wanted to commit suicide. She got her wish. The stupid parents should have just let her kill herself instead of dying on the taxpayers' dime.  :Dontknow:

----------


## Invayne

> You call me a cop hater because I hold corrupt, murderous, drug dealing, perverted, money laundering, scum cops accountable for their actions. You said on this thread that you didn't need the last word as you trying to get the last word in. That should be enough. I don't think you're lying for making excuses for cowardly cops, I think it's in your nature, you might even see these cowards as brave. Like the dung beetle is in awe of that big ball of shit!


Copsuckers condone everything and anything a cop does. Every. Fucking. Time.

----------

michaelr (04-07-2016)

----------


## Midgardian

> You've never seen a training video? You don't think there is anything to be learned from watching video of actual attacks?


I have experience.defending myself from attacks. Real life.experience beats a video eveytime.

----------


## michaelr

> Copsuckers condone everything and anything a cop does. Every. Fucking. Time.


Yup, but we're not calling members copsuckers because that gets us an infraction. It only means those who suck up to cops no matter what, but, well, we just wont and aren't doing that.

That tasted like a shit sammy! I imagine.....

----------


## Invayne

> its called suicide by cop. All the rage these days .


That would be true if she were the one that called the cops.

Her parents killed her. LOL

----------


## michaelr

> Good thing she never called 911.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, at least the police didn't interrupt the family murder.
> ...


Why are you jacking the thread? Want I should do that to your threads, because I'll be more than happy to.

----------


## Invayne

> You have no idea what my experiences are, and you can keep your fucking opinions about me to yourself. Again, never presume that you have the right to lecture me, on anything. Now, once again, are we done?


Might be wise to put total assholes on ignore...HAHA

----------

michaelr (04-07-2016)

----------


## michaelr

> Might be wise to put total assholes on ignore...HAHA


Then his childish insults and slander would go unanswered. No can do.

----------


## Invayne

> For anyone who doesn't know this, NEVER EVER call the police on your kid or other family member. Once the police are involved, it's totally out of your hands and the police aren't there to be your friend. They may be tasked to "serve and protect" the public, but their first priority is to protect themselves.


We can't scream this to the stupid American public loud enough!

("serve and protect the public"...LOLOLOL)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Why are you jacking the thread? Want I should do that to your threads, because I'll be more than happy to.


I thought the suggestion was that families should not call 911 when their mentally-ill family members get violent?

----------


## DonGlock26

> Copsuckers condone everything and anything a cop does. Every. Fucking. Time.


Thugsuckers love dead cops.

----------

TBO (04-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I have experience.defending myself from attacks. Real life.experience beats a video eveytime.


What kind of attacks?

----------

TBO (04-07-2016)

----------


## michaelr

> I thought the suggestion was that families should not call 911 when their mentally-ill family members get violent?


If you want me to jack your threads, keep up your shit. I like to play.

----------


## Invayne

> It's a pocket knife. Don't cops come equiped with pepper spray and tasers? Today the cops seem to look for excuses to kill, and copsuckers seem to masturbate themselves over it, and come up with the most childlike excuses, then consider the cops to be brave.
> 
> Really, how brave is it to kill a woman over a pocket knife. Hell, a pocketbook would be enough!


That's how you get when you're trained in fucking Israel.

----------

michaelr (04-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> If you want me to jack your threads, keep up your shit. I like to play.


You clutter a lot of people's threads with your stream of semi-consciousness babble. Why would today be any different.

Your threats are noted and rejected.

----------

TBO (04-07-2016)

----------


## michaelr

> You clutter a lot of people's threads with your stream of semi-consciousness babble. Why would today be any different.
> 
> Your threats are noted and rejected.


Alright Glock.

----------


## michaelr

> That's how you get when you're trained in fucking Israel.


That's part of the militarization. We're all Palestinians!!

----------

Invayne (04-07-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> Why do you say it was murder? 
> What are you basing that on? 
> 
> Sent from my Jackboot using Copatalk


TBO and DonGlock are one and the same. HAHAHAHA!!!! They sound so much alike....

----------


## michaelr

> TBO and DonGlock are one and the same. HAHAHAHA!!!! They sound so much alike....


They're a tag team. They're probably ''good'' at parties, weird parties. The kind most people wouldn't attend.

----------


## DonGlock26

*People don't hear about these stories*

----------


## DonGlock26



----------

TBO (04-07-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> We.shouldn't have to try to avoid the attention of cops. That law abiding citizens have to do what you said illustrates how corrupt law enforcement has become, and the centrality of militarized police organizations.
> 
> You may have been taught that cops are your "friends". They are no longer, and if cops reading this want to know whom to attribute blame for this nationwide attitude, I sugggest that they look in a mirror.


Cops used to be respected. Not anymore. There are some that try to do the right thing, then get terrorized by pigs and demonized by the unions.

In this day and age, being a "good cop" is a dangerous thing.

----------

St James (04-08-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> The family members' first priority is to protect themselves from their crazy relatives, which is why they call 911 in the first place.


So if your beloved mother or some other relative went batshit crazy, you would call the police to murder them?

----------


## Invayne

> It's not corrupt to stop an attack with a knife. If the crazy relatives weren't afraid, they wouldn't call 911.


Bullshit. They weren't afraid, they were just lazy. Let somebody else deal with this...we don't feel like it.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Alright Glock.


What does that mean? Are you going to harass me now as you threatened to do
because I posted video media reports of family members being
murdered by mentally-ill family members?

----------


## Invayne

> LOL!!  Crazy relatives never kill their family members. Best to not call the police.


WHERE does it say she was going to kill anyone but herself???

----------


## DonGlock26

> So if your beloved mother or some other relative went batshit crazy, you would call the police to murder them?


NO ONE called the police to murder their loved ones. That's just your standard emotional boilerplate.

They called the police because their loved ones were out of control and potentially dangerous. In some cases, they are right and the
family member becomes dangerous towards the police. Most of the time, the police take the person to the hospital and
you never hear about it.

----------

TBO (04-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Bullshit. They weren't afraid, they were just lazy. Let somebody else deal with this...we don't feel like it.


You know this how?

----------

TBO (04-07-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> WHERE does it say she was going to kill anyone but herself???


I was speaking of the lunacy voiced here.

----------

TBO (04-07-2016)

----------


## Invayne

> Thugsuckers love dead cops.


Maybe. I wouldn't know.

----------


## potlatch

> The girl wanted to commit suicide. She got her wish. The stupid parents should have just let her kill herself instead of dying on the taxpayers' dime.


I don't think any parent, who loves their 'child', could just ignore and allow them to kill themself . And it's sad because other than calling 911, who else can you call for help in an emergency?

----------


## Midgardian

> It's not corrupt to stop an attack with a knife. If the crazy relatives weren't afraid, they wouldn't call 911.


Are you seriously calling the young lady's family "crazy"?

----------


## Midgardian

> NO ONE called the police to murder their loved ones. That's just your standard emotional boilerplate.
> 
> They called the police because their loved ones were out of control and potentially dangerous. In some cases, they are right and the
> family member becomes dangerous towards the police. Most of the time, the police take the person to the hospital and
> you never hear about it.


Lets assume what you say is true.

Why did the cops kill a woman when their job was to prevent her death?

----------


## St James

Killers of those who rebel against their rules. Muslim terrorists
Kill anyone that gets in the way.   Muslim terrorists
Wear garb to hide their identity. Muslim terrorists
Protected by a quorum of leaders. Muslim terrorists
Yield or die. Muslim terrorists...........
WE don't need Muslim terrorists. We've already got a full house

----------


## St James

> What does that mean? Are you going to harass me now as you threatened to do
> because I posted video media reports of family members being
> murdered by mentally-ill family members?


seems that _you_ stepped into this thread to _harass_ other posters.............
name calling, ad hom attacks, insults.... You're all about the escalation.

----------

Invayne (04-08-2016)

----------


## DonGlock26

> Are you seriously calling the young lady's family "crazy"?


No, I meant crazy's relatives.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Lets assume what you say is true.
> 
> Why did the cops kill a woman when their job was to prevent her death?


They did prevent potential death or serious injury to themselves. Why do private citizens carry concealed firearms?
Would a civilian with a firearm be justified with stopping an assault with a knife upon himself?

----------


## DonGlock26

> seems that _you_ stepped into this thread to _harass_ other posters.............
> name calling, ad hom attacks, insults.... You're all about the escalation.


I posted videos germane to this thread and Michael threatened to stalk and harass me.

----------


## Trinnity

/closed for brawling.

Here's what bothers me about this thread. Some of you seem to want to go after Don for any bad behavior from cops in general. What other cops do is not Don's fault. Cops are necessary; without them, we'd have rampant crime - none of us would be safe walking down the street in any city. They get hard and cynical because they see the worst of people every day; they're trained to stop an imminent threat and it's not their job to bend the rules and take a chance - this "oh he should have used a taser" stuff is asking them to take a risk that could leave them DEAD.  I can tell you right now and all day long that that ain't _never_ gonna happen.

I'm leery of cops - I stay the hell out of their way and try to have no interaction with them at all. Having said that, I also recognize they have a tough job and every day on the job  could be their last. 

If I see anymore fighting on a thread like this, the people doing it will be thread banned and that's a promise I assure you I will keep.

----------

DonGlock26 (04-08-2016)

----------

